

Advantages and Disadvantages of Incorporating Your Startup in Delaware - wyclif
http://www.grellas.com/faq_business_startup_002.html

======
francoisdevlin
Don't just incorporate here, move here. If you're physically building
something, and need talented help north Delaware is the place to be. A lot of
the major factories here had to shut down recently, so there's a lot of people
looking for work. Labor should be a bit cheaper.

~~~
wyclif
I did! I live in Northern DE. I'm a Python/LAMP person looking for projects,
so if you know about anything, please pass it on. Also, even though the
GM/Boxwood Road plant shut down, it was rapidly purchased by Fisker
Automotive, the Finnish/American firm that produces low-emission vehicles:

<http://www.fiskerautomotive.com/>

